# L'Academie de Cuisine



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I'm enrolling in the non-professional culinary program at L'Academie de Cuisine at the end of Jan 2003. This is a 3 hr per week course which is a much scaled down version of their full blown program. They have a formal professional program which consists of a 6 month curriculum 7.5 hrs per day with a 6 month paid externship. After talking with their Admissions she mentioned that the school does not teach management courses. It's strictly French fundamentals of the classics. 

I'm curious if anyone on these boards could contribute any comments about this school in Gaithersburg, Md. I'm eager to begin and will consider the professional course for July 2003.

Thanks.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

There is a student at eGullet that is making a chronicle of her exploits at that very school.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks, Jeff. I didn't know egullet existed until now. Sounds like another great group of people.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Congratulations Catcaio!!!!! :bounce: :smiles:

Oh yes, you mean Mawlary.....Rochelle Reid Meyers of Egullet.com I believe she's been there for.....what is it now? Half a year?

If you want to read her diary about the school, classes, students and faculty....click here


----------

